# Goat proof gate?



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

What kind of gate does everyone have? We're looking at a miniature breed, but I'm unimpressed by all the gates I've seen so far.
What do you have? (pictures are helpful if you have them)
What do you recomend?


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

We use a chain with a thumb hasp (like the end of dog leashes) wrapped around the fence and clipped on itself. Never had any problems.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our Alpine goat figured out bungee cords and hook and eye closures.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My Dh made our gates out of wood slats like for fencing, put flush up next to each other & cross peices of wood on backside to make it stable (kinda like a stable door looks like in the old movies?). We have wood posts on each side of the gate, hinges attach the gate on one & a long bar type latch that slides in a loop(very sturdy kind). We Have nigerian dwarfs & pygmies. This type gate is in our buck pen too. If you think you want to see pictures I can take them tomarrow & post them here(warning...I'm not real good at posting pictures yet, HaHaHa!).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ire+filled+gate&gbv=2&hl=en&safe=off&ie=UTF-8

I like this type


----------



## JB114 (Oct 3, 2007)

We bought ours from tractor supply. They are the welded wire tube gates. The spacing between openings doesnt let babies thrue since we have pygmy and nigerian goats.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I put hot electric fence wires on the inside of the gate. The goats don't mess with the gate and when I open it they step aside.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

The best gate latch I ever had;
Go to the junkyard and cut the seatbelts out of an old car. Burn holes in the nylon and attach with bolts and washers. A monthly spray of WD40 acts like a water repellent. I've never had an animal that could open it!!!


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

We use pallets for gates (drive a steel post through one side to make it hinge) with a concrete block on the outside so they can't push it open, it only opens to the inside.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, everyone has really good tips! I was conscerned about miniature kids getting through those tube gates. Maybe I should take a second look at the ones accross the street. 
Otter, that's brilliant!

A big thank you to everyone who has given their ideas so far!
Keep em coming


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

For my buck my dad made a metal sturdy gate of scrap metal.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We just use a small section of the cattle panel we use for fence and use bungie cords to fasten workd ofr out bucks and our does they occasionally chew through a bungie but since I'm in and out of the pen several times a day I can keep close track of it.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I use a regular chainlink type gate - set between two wooden posts. The goats have never tried getting out (pushing up the U) but my two year old likes to let them out so I use a metal clip that is too tough for him to open.

I did attach about a 2 ft length of 2x4 on the bottom part of the wooden post to narrow the opening so my niggie babies couldn't squeeze through.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, I decided on the seat belt latch. I simply attached it to the post and the last fence panel (combo) with those wire clasp-ring things (you know the ones, they tighten with a screw driver). It took them a whole year but they did get out! They chewed and chewed at it until the plastic case fell off the side with the button and then somehow pressed the bare button against the fence panel. 
I always thought they'd run away if they got out but they came up on the porch yelling for me! It was as though they were coming for a visit. Boy was I rolling! They were happy to go back in for some BOSS and I simply turned the latch around so the button was on the outside where it could not be pressed against the fence to get it open. 
Silly girls.


----------

